# Can we have a Narrow Skin/Theme?



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi guys I was wondering if it were possible to set up a narrow skin/theme for the forums?

I use a wide screen monitor and so some of the posts on the forum end up looking like fairly long sentences rather then paragraphs due to my set up. 
So it could be pretty neat to have a narrow theme set up here so that some of the longer posts could be easier to read lol.

Here is an example of a forum using a narrow theme set up.

http://thelifestream.net/forums/


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Inkosaurus said:


> Hi guys I was wondering if it were possible to set up a narrow skin/theme for the forums?
> 
> I use a wide screen monitor and so some of the posts on the forum end up looking like fairly long sentences rather then paragraphs due to my set up.
> So it could be pretty neat to have a narrow theme set up here so that some of the longer posts could be easier to read lol.
> ...


In the event a skin/theme is not added for you, a workaround could be to use a browser where you can move opened tabs/pages to a new window, and then resize just the browser window for DBSTalk to be narrower than the full width of your display. This would give you the narrower columns, giving you the look you are after.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Inkosaurus said:


> Hi guys I was wondering if it were possible to set up a narrow skin/theme for the forums?
> 
> I use a wide screen monitor and so some of the posts on the forum end up looking like fairly long sentences rather then paragraphs due to my set up.
> So it could be pretty neat to have a narrow theme set up here so that some of the longer posts could be easier to read lol.
> ...


 The issue with creating a narrow skin is that it wouldn't line up the various elements we use when the page is built. Everything scrambles and the top and side portions go out of alignment. Basically, we would have to build the entire skin from scratch. Probably not going to happen at this point.

The suggestion above is your best bet. Just open a new window and reduce the width.


----------

